# Mullard..Cambridgeshire



## Mikeymutt (Nov 26, 2018)

I first visited this place about four yrs ago,and always fancied a revisit.so whilst me and man gone wrong were down south we could see it was going to be a decent sunset so we made our way there to get there just in time for the lovely sunset.these dishes are situated on a part live site.this section has not been used for quite a number of years.they are placed on a long set of rail lines,for moving up and down.i think these were used for tracking the weather,but not totally sure.i heard the track is nearly a mile long.it was a nice relaxed visit.although it got very cold.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 26, 2018)

Love this place. I need to go back. Awesome photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 26, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Love this place. I need to go back. Awesome photos.


Cheers mate.always worth a revisit.we did not see as much this time.last time w saw the big sunken dish and the load off white dishes separated from the main site near he bridge


----------



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2018)

Fantastic images of a really unique place Mikey.Top notch.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 27, 2018)

Fantastic pics lovely to see again, I too need to go back when there is some decent weather!


----------



## krela (Nov 27, 2018)

Perfect evening for it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice pictures. You cannot beat a good sunset.


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 27, 2018)

Super set.


----------



## noiseboy72 (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice pictures!
The 1 Mile telescope is actually an 800m long track. The aim was to move the dishes and observe radio sources (Stars and other astronomical sources) using aperture synthesis interferometry. The telescope was de-commissioned as new techniques using telescopes many miles apart were more sensitive and gave better results.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 28, 2018)

Fantastic set mate, caught it just at the right time.
I remember having a game of cat and mouse last time I was here.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2018)

Beautiful photographed, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice indeed mikey, a little bit of shed action going on there too I think sunset looks much more atmospheric to sunrise....you are a lucky bugga wiv the weather too!!!


----------



## Silverlight (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow. Beautifully framed shots there. Thank you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.the weather was spot on.tganks for the extra info noiseyboy


----------



## psykie (Nov 29, 2018)

Beautiful photos, great job!


----------



## steviefry125 (Nov 29, 2018)

top work,again mikey, I'm still waiting for s invite


----------



## Wrench (Dec 1, 2018)

Lovely shots mikey
I may have to visit this place if I'm darn sarf.


----------



## connortickle (Dec 1, 2018)

Great photos. Interesting site!


----------



## aShooter (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks fantastic, like your photos


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2019)

I've seen a fair few reports from old Mullard, never been myself though! 

Cracking set of shots there, weather most certainly on your side there...


----------



## Officialsevere (Jan 9, 2019)

Wo, what this looks amazing!


----------



## darbians (Mar 11, 2019)

Always worth a visit. I have spent so.much time here. The track is 800m but there is another dish on it's own. I guess this makes it 1 mile.


----------



## Potter (Mar 16, 2019)

Stunning photos


----------

